# Cheat Meals



## conan (Jan 13, 2014)

Who does them and who doesn't?  Who thinks they potentially ruin your week's worth of hard work?


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 13, 2014)

I'll tell u what Conan,  when im cutting I do 30 mins of cardio in the morning on the step mill and than in the p.m. I weight train and do another 20 - 30 min session of cardio....So to answer ur question. ..HELL YEA I get my cheat meal in. I deserve it. A cheat meal for me also keeps me sane while dieting so this way I won't start freakin flipping out on everyone. Lol. But I almost always have it right after leg day. Almost like a ritual thing.


----------



## juuced (Jan 13, 2014)

I do one cheat meal a week.  It usually a huge steak, some bread, a bottle of red wine- then its sex then its a cigar.


----------



## AliCat (Jan 13, 2014)

The cheat meal has a huge pyschological benefit.   You get to remember that feeling stuffed doesn't feel all that good so the rest of the days it's easier to stay on track.


----------



## conan (Jan 13, 2014)

Stevethedream said:


> I'll tell u what Conan,  when im cutting I do 30 mins of cardio in the morning on the step mill and than in the p.m. I weight train and do another 20 - 30 min session of cardio....So to answer ur question. ..HELL YEA I get my cheat meal in. I deserve it. A cheat meal for me also keeps me sane while dieting so this way I won't start freakin flipping out on everyone. Lol. But I almost always have it right after leg day. Almost like a ritual thing.



Ironic enough I actually do my cheat meal's on Sunday (usually pizza and buffalo wings) which happens to be leg day as well.  Sometimes I just feel guilty about it as if it's hindering progress.  Maybe I will up the cardio (non existent at this point) and change it to every other week cheat meals instead.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 13, 2014)

2 protein pancakes 
10 slices of bacon 
8 sausages 
6 eggs covered in chili and cheese.

Or 

Whole pizza covered in every meat the place has to offer


----------



## Trauma RN (Jan 13, 2014)

I do a cheat day....I don't eat crazy, or fast foods, but I have 1 day a week where I basically will eat what I want.....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 13, 2014)

I eat anything I want everyday of the week. But I do so in amounts that fit my nutritional needs and goals. I guess you could say I'm a habitual cheater .


----------



## Azog (Jan 13, 2014)

I have one every 1-2 weeks. On my current diet and training routine, I will end up flattening out a bit at some point. It is at this time I will have a nice, big cheat. It usually follows a leg day. If I don't over do it too much, I find this cheat doesn't hurt my progress. A lot of the time I end up leaner after the cheat. It always gets me looking full again, and improves my pumps for a few days. Plus...it tastes good.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 13, 2014)

Damn, I must be getting old.  I think I've tried it all.  I find if there is no breaks in a fairly strict regimen its hard to stay with it over the long term.  I also find when incorporating cheat days sometimes a day becomes a cheat weekend or even a cheat week like what just happened over the holidays.

I have changed my thinking and try not to think of food in terms of dieting or not. I try very hard to live a healthier cleaner lifestyle that is in line with my bodybuilding goals and trying to maintain a lower body fat% year around.

It is still a daily struggle and I find myself hungry at times and other times giving into to temptation especially with alcohol.


----------



## conan (Jan 13, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> Damn, I must be getting old.  I think I've tried it all.  I find if there is no breaks in a fairly strict regimen its hard to stay with it over the long term.  I also find when incorporating cheat days sometimes a day becomes a cheat weekend or even a cheat week like what just happened over the holidays.
> 
> I have changed my thinking and try not to think of food in terms of dieting or not. I try very hard to live a healthier cleaner lifestyle that is in line with my bodybuilding goals and trying to maintain a lower body fat% year around.
> 
> It is still a daily struggle and I find myself hungry at times and other times giving into to temptation especially with alcohol.



I feel ya... Whiskey (bourbon) is my kryptonite


----------



## 11Bravo (Jan 13, 2014)

My problem is my cheat meal turns into cheat day


----------



## grind4it (Jan 13, 2014)

I do the cheat meals. During the summer one meal every 2-3 weeks. The summer cheats are pretty tame. This time of year twice a week (usally Wednesday night and Saturday night). My favorite this time of year is 2, triple meat cheese burgers from Whatabuger or 3, five guys doubles followed by Coldstone. I usally get the peanut butter perfection and I have them add 6 extra peanut butter cups. This is my favorite time of year.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 13, 2014)

i have one fri/sat/sun.  makes it a whole lot easier to eat plain oatmeal, plain greek yougurt & un seasoned chicken breasts.  (well no salt based seasonings)

but i am pretty lean, fast metabolism and am still younger.....so it all depends on your body and your goals as well.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 13, 2014)

Whenever I cheat it does make me feel like a fat ass though =\ 

I eat becuz I am unhappy and I'm unhappy becuz I eat


----------



## conan (Jan 13, 2014)

grind4it said:


> I do the cheat meals. During the summer one meal every 2-3 weeks. The summer cheats are pretty tame. This time of year twice a week (usally Wednesday night and Saturday night). My favorite this time of year is 2, triple meat cheese burgers from Whatabuger or 3, five guys doubles followed by Coldstone. I usally get the peanut butter perfection and I have them add 6 extra peanut butter cups. This is my favorite time of year.



I have to try that peanut butter perfection stuff.  It sounds amazing!  *next cheat meal... Coldstone Creamery!*


----------



## Yaya (Jan 13, 2014)

I usually cheat on weekends


----------



## RedLang (Jan 13, 2014)

When cutting i have a cheat day every 5-7 days - 500g + of carbs.. No restraint and it doesn't hinder my progress. I find it makes me more vascular during the following days. i love it


----------



## Jada (Jan 13, 2014)

When I cheat once a week it's usually a double quarter pounder


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 13, 2014)

Cheat Day, here. No limits. Bring them carbs.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 13, 2014)

My cheat meals are chicken breast brown rice and broccori


----------



## JackC4 (Jan 13, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> 2 protein pancakes
> 10 slices of bacon
> 8 sausages
> 6 eggs covered in chili and cheese.
> ...




That's what I'm talking about !!!!!!

I plan a cheat about once a month and I make it count hard


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 14, 2014)

I have to have pizza Fri nights.. well for next 4wks anyway.. then 14wks of he'll..


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 14, 2014)

I do them whenever I feel like it and it hasn't changed a thing...you just have to keep busting ass


----------



## hspcforever (Jan 14, 2014)

I like to use them on nights out really nothing crazy either if we hit up a restaurant will get a simple course I like big steak/lobster baked potato fan myself so if that's on the menu usual staple.  Good tool to use for psychological ease, and socializing with friends etc,  done correctly shouldn't derail progress.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 15, 2014)

I only have cheat meals when I'm hungry. If I didn't have wings, burgers, fries and beers on a regular basis, I would have a long prison sentence about right now.


----------



## toddsmithallday (Jan 15, 2014)

I use them twice a week.... but I usually have a hard putting on weight and my fat storage is very little.


----------

